# [Sammelthread] Selbstgemachte Achievements



## Error2000 (23. Oktober 2008)

Guten Abend buffies.

In diesen Thread könnt ihr eure selbstgemachten "Achievements" (Erfolge) posten bzw. die der anderen kommentieren oder bewerten.
Eure Achievements sollten in irgendeiner Form lustig oder unterhaltsam sein.

Auf dieser Seite könnt ihr euch Achievements "basteln": 
http://worldofwarcraft.mmocluster.com/inde...=wowachievement

Also Leute, seid kreativ und bringt die anderen zum lachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fang gleich mal an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schön Abend noch ^^


----------



## b1ubb (23. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. Oktober 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Rofl xD Der is Gut B1ubb^^

Siehe meine Sigi!


----------



## b1ubb (23. Oktober 2008)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Rofl xD Der is Gut B1ubb^^



kommen noch bessere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Oktober 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn alle so achievement geil hier wären, würde das eine menge threads ersparen *g*


----------



## b1ubb (23. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Error
danke für die Seite, ich weiß schon wie als nächstes meine Antworten aussehen werden.


----------



## Error2000 (23. Oktober 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nich schlecht ^^


----------



## BlizzLord (23. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Big need^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. Oktober 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich Glaube Das mach ich auch xD Buffed Hat ein Neues Featur! uns beide als Erfolgspunkte Verteiler


----------



## MyLordShu (23. Oktober 2008)

URL=http://worldofwarcraft.mmocluster.com/index.php?mod=wowachievement]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL] 
Und den in meiner Sig, wobei der meiner Sig Besser ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowhunter (23. Oktober 2008)

ist mir gerade bei dem bufffed-show marathon aufgefallen^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brisk7373 (23. Oktober 2008)

geil need more 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ ...made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT : juhu noch erste seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (23. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (23. Oktober 2008)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der war fast gut, ich musste ein wenig schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



>_<


----------



## klogmo (23. Oktober 2008)

wowhunter schrieb:


> ist mir gerade bei dem bufffed-show marathon aufgefallen^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das is geil^^


----------



## Error2000 (23. Oktober 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Der war fast gut, ich musste ein wenig schmunzeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was heißt hier "fast" ^^


----------



## b1ubb (23. Oktober 2008)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Was heißt hier "fast" ^^



nunja, ich flame nicht.
Ich schreibe konstruktive Kritik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> nunja, ich flame nicht.
> Ich schreibe konstruktive Kritik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach komm, der Übergang davon ist doch fließend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drumdrum (23. Oktober 2008)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ihr könnt aufhören er hat gewonnen^^ warheitsgehalt und witzig besser gehts net --> 5 sterne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. Oktober 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> nunja, ich flame nicht.
> Ich schreibe konstruktive Kritik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HiHi


----------



## Error2000 (23. Oktober 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> nunja, ich flame nicht.
> Ich schreibe konstruktive Kritik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"..., und erhalte anschließend von ihm konstruktive Kritik"
hört sich doch scheiße an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (23. Oktober 2008)

Error2000 schrieb:


> "..., und erhalte anschließend von ihm konstruktive Kritik"
> hört sich doch scheiße an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber es ist die wahrheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m@r1@n (23. Oktober 2008)

siehe meine signatur^^


----------



## Vanier (23. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gaaaaanz einfach, eine "Diskussion" über Klassenbalance  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helmie (23. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ---D.A.--- (23. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für alle Hogger Fans ein Pflichterfolg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Metal (23. Oktober 2008)

Siehe auch meine Signatur



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. Oktober 2008)

Rofl ich Will auch mal 1 Bekommen so wie b1ubb >-< *snif*


----------



## Error2000 (23. Oktober 2008)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Rofl ich Will auch mal 1 Bekommen so wie b1ubb >-< *snif*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe dir gefällts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. Oktober 2008)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die is Geilo <3 <3


----------



## Morpheus101 (23. Oktober 2008)

---D.A.--- schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sreal (23. Oktober 2008)

Finde den hier ganz lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grafvkrolock (23. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morpheus101 (23. Oktober 2008)

Sreal schrieb:


> Finde den hier ganz lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Verdammt, davon habe ich letzte Woche erst zwei Weggeschmissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blind_Guardian (23. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3

*edit* Mist, ich hab Assasin vergessen :<


----------



## m@r1@n (23. Oktober 2008)

hier noch eins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kannto (23. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja ich spiele hunter^^


----------



## BasiGorgo (23. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (23. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kannto (23. Oktober 2008)

BasiGorgo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ähm das würd ich nochmal überarbeiten

wobei mir hierzu gleich ein neues achievement einfällt^^


----------



## BasiGorgo (23. Oktober 2008)

joa passt iwie nich kp warum..
habs mit absätzen versucht aber funzt nich


----------



## Blutdürster (23. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BasiGorgo (23. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. Oktober 2008)

BasiGorgo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Is auch noch bissen groß Aber geht


----------



## Blutdürster (23. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kannto (23. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(ich glaub  zwar dass ich da selbst iwo nen fehler gemacht hab aber naja^^)


----------



## Blutdürster (23. Oktober 2008)

Kannto schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das werde ich nie schaffen :-)


----------



## Kannto (23. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(ich glaub  zwar dass ich da selbst iwo nen fehler gemacht hab aber naja^^)

Tante Edith schreit: ahhhhhh richtig FEHLER!!!!^^


----------



## Blutdürster (23. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin'dorei (24. Oktober 2008)

Blutdürster schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




OMG made my day....ich wär fast vom Stuhl gefallen


----------



## Ogil (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowhunter (24. Oktober 2008)

hab noch eins 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



siehe punktzahl >.<


----------



## teroa (24. Oktober 2008)

hab das wichtigste gemacht^^


----------



## woggly4 (24. Oktober 2008)

wowhunter schrieb:


> hab noch eins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol - musste schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit dem Paladin und Kuh/Eichhörnchen in 2 Schlägen killen war aber auch nicht schlecht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





//edit: mal so auf die schnelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smeal (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontinuum (24. Oktober 2008)

Findets eig. keiner mysteriös, dass Melih (der mit der manga-porno signatur) gleichzeitig Hentaifanatiker ist und *Kinder*psychologe?


----------



## Kaffke (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hans!

und das in der sig.


----------



## Ghrodan (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist die Hordler-Variante, die Allies kriegen natürlich ein Taurenmount, welches sie kostenlos einmal täglich melken können, so dass sie immer schön ihr Mana reggen können. Die Hordler können Bier aus den Zwergen zapfen...nicht, dass sich einer benachteiligt fühlt.

MfG, Ghrodan


----------



## anorianna (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MEIN Achievment!


----------



## b1ubb (24. Oktober 2008)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Rofl ich Will auch mal 1 Bekommen so wie b1ubb >-< *snif*



zu sagen das man einen bekommen will, ist ja mal übelst low 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das kommt mit der zeit und guten benehmen. 
Dann bekommst du die von ganz alleine - siehe mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. Oktober 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> zu sagen das man einen bekommen will, ist ja mal übelst low
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



:> Upps Na Dann weiter So schön freundlich und sachlich flamen wie du ^^


----------



## b1ubb (24. Oktober 2008)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> :> Upps Na Dann weiter So schön freundlich und sachlich flamen wie du ^^



Nochmal, ich flame nicht, ich schreibe konstruktive Kritik.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. Oktober 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Nochmal, ich flame nicht, ich schreibe konstruktive Kritik.



Verdammt das mein ich doch Mir ist es Grade bloß nicht eingefallen


----------



## Urengroll (24. Oktober 2008)

Spammen tut ihr beide, also das wäre ja schonmal gleich!

/tt
nette idee aber finde ich nicht so toll..............^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (24. Oktober 2008)

es sind schon paar nette dabei, nur größtenteils schwachsinn!

mfg


----------



## henrikdeluxe (24. Oktober 2008)

edit: siehe meine neue sig


----------



## Faimith (24. Oktober 2008)

Heyho  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klasse Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da muss ich doch gleichmal mitmischen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch auf Deutsch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## Urengroll (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auch nett...............^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hast dir Selber gemacht war Urengroll ^^


----------



## HGVermillion (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kenn ich einige auf die das zutreffen würde.


----------



## Grimdhoul (24. Oktober 2008)

tja das achievment erreichen sehr sehr viele sehr sehr leicht. Seht es als Gesellschaftskritik


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Easyrain (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowhunter (24. Oktober 2008)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> tja das achievment erreichen sehr sehr viele sehr sehr leicht. Seht es als Gesellschaftskritik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



den finde ich doch mal nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

musste fast lachen xD


----------



## wowhunter (24. Oktober 2008)

Easyrain schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



alter erster post und dann son hammerteil ^^


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minosha (24. Oktober 2008)

Auch mal mitmischt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarcz (24. Oktober 2008)

k.a. ob es das schon gab:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gruselsack (24. Oktober 2008)

hier^^

*edit*
doch zu hart^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

:>


----------



## Lari (24. Oktober 2008)

!!!-Freya-!! schrieb:


> Siehe Signatur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Klingt nach einer Lillysation. Arm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dubstep (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (24. Oktober 2008)

Und von hier an nun ohne Beleidigungen :>


----------



## noobhammer (24. Oktober 2008)

HEHE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WOWSchamaneWOW (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer das schafft is wirklich IMBA^^ xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. Oktober 2008)

WOWSchamaneWOW schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rofl wie solln man das machen ^^


----------



## WOWSchamaneWOW (24. Oktober 2008)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Rofl wie solln man das machen ^^


Ganz einfach mit ein paar programmen un dann hast dein bildschrim durch 2geteilt un ganzt gleizeitig e-mail abrufen
DAs is aba eig nur aufm Funserver möglich^^


----------



## Trekkie (24. Oktober 2008)

Sarcz schrieb:


> k.a. ob es das schon gab:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ders genial  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (24. Oktober 2008)

WOWSchamaneWOW schrieb:


> Ganz einfach mit ein paar programmen un dann hast dein bildschrim durch 2geteilt un ganzt gleizeitig e-mail abrufen
> DAs is aba eig nur aufm Funserver möglich^^



wart ab auf stufe 80 und nen pala :-/


----------



## Trekkie (24. Oktober 2008)

B1ubb wird sich freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. Oktober 2008)

Trekkie schrieb:


> B1ubb wird sich freuen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hmmm .... Nääää ^^


----------



## b1ubb (24. Oktober 2008)

Trekkie schrieb:


> B1ubb wird sich freuen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es wird nur keinen geben, der dies schafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. Oktober 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Es wird nur keinen geben, der dies schafft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wetten :> *hust*


Aus dem anderen Thread : also sitzt du noch auf Arbeit oder wie?
Wie lange Musst den noch Arbeiten B1ubb


----------



## b1ubb (24. Oktober 2008)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wetten :> *hust*



Wetten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minosha (24. Oktober 2008)

Nochmal meine. Etwas überarbeitet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trekkie (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (24. Oktober 2008)

Trekkie schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du solltest dir nochmal ansehen wer das war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weil, das was du geschrieben hast, stimmt nicht.


----------



## Trekkie (24. Oktober 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Es wird nur keinen geben, der dies schafft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Na dann wird es wohl Zeit für ein Duellllllelellellel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trekkie (24. Oktober 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Du solltest dir nochmal ansehen wer das war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Habs gerade selbst gemerkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*weglauf*


----------



## Sturmwut (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flooza (24. Oktober 2008)

Sturmwut schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mibucal (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## henrikdeluxe (24. Oktober 2008)

Mibucal schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



saugeil ... need ingame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


pokert mit Bob .... zu geil so will ich heißen


----------



## kizzthesky (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (24. Oktober 2008)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das einzige gute Achievement hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (24. Oktober 2008)

Ist mir gerade im TS eingefallen, ging darum ob unsere Gilde auch PvP machen soll



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krueger75 (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Buuh, ist das schlecht :-) Tja, Langeweile in der Mittagspause XD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. Oktober 2008)

Krueger75 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  LoL auch nich schlecht^^


----------



## Buxgar (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hadec (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(endstanden durch den innibesuch vor 10 mins)


----------



## Lisutari (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Entstand druch den Wunsch meines Freundes, heute Galileo Mystery zu sehen^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. Oktober 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Entstand druch den Wunsch meines Freundes, heute Galileo Mystery zu sehen^^



It`s Mystery :>


----------



## Hadec (24. Oktober 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Entstand druch den Wunsch meines Freundes, heute Galileo Mystery zu sehen^^



Na dann zum Haus gehn und zwar um 7:40 Uhr dann Musik an und zuhören^^


----------



## Forderz (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dubstep (24. Oktober 2008)

50% HP oder weniger wären realer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *g*

lg Alex


----------



## MaexxDesign (24. Oktober 2008)

Nichts zum Lachen, aber das wäre Hardcore:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kel'Thuzad habe ich wieder rausgenommen, da Naxxramas auf Level 80 angepasst wurde.


----------



## Forderz (24. Oktober 2008)

Dubstep schrieb:


> 50% HP oder weniger wären realer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lassen wir der Allianz wenigstens ein bisschen "Würde"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dubstep (24. Oktober 2008)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Nichts zum Lachen, aber das wäre Hardcore:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne so Hardcore ist das nicht! 
AQ40 bist in 2 Stunden max durch inkl Thunfisch und Ragnaros und Nefarian liegen auch in diesen Zeitraum mindestens. Auf Level 70.

Auf Level 60 ist es Hardcore JA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Alex


----------



## Nagostyrian (24. Oktober 2008)

Ist doch kein Problem, es ist ja nich gesagt, das man die Ini clearen soll
Also alles bis auf Boss clearen und dann am nächsten Tag durchgehen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. Oktober 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



I LoL`d ^^ Der Mit Dem B1ubb xD


----------



## LordNero (24. Oktober 2008)

hab auch mal eins gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. Oktober 2008)

LordNero schrieb:


> hab auch mal eins gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Meine Lebens aufgabe wa^^


----------



## complazer (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orlam (24. Oktober 2008)

Also mein Achievement seht ihr ja da unten.
Is nen bissel ironisch gemeint aber ich denke ihr versteht das schon.^^


----------



## Soramac (24. Oktober 2008)

*sehe Signatur*


----------



## Shamozz (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Musste mal sein


----------



## Kintaro221 (24. Oktober 2008)

Da Fiel mir auch was ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm der Titel erinnert Iwie an Ad'al 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith sagt: Sry wegen dem Doppel 'S' im Titel aber in der Schweiz gibt des komisch S net auf der Tastatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich habs auch mal versucht ^^


----------



## Raheema (24. Oktober 2008)

/edith 

sry für doppelpost hatte grad eine hänger


----------



## Kanizo (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Titel hätte ich schon 10000 mal verdient :/ naja was will man machen

Kanizo


----------



## BleaKill (24. Oktober 2008)

Also mein Favorit ist bisher Mr. T xD


----------



## Courtis (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BasiGorgo (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kellner38 (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



find ich nicht übel


----------



## KinayFeelwood (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


interessant oder^^?


----------



## Lisutari (24. Oktober 2008)

Inspiriert durch gerade eben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deepender (24. Oktober 2008)

m@r1@n schrieb:


> hier noch eins
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich weiss es ist das falsche Forum, aber..........................


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (24. Oktober 2008)

So mal ein paar von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deepender (24. Oktober 2008)

Den hier finde ich irgendwie noch gut ;P da ich einmal auf der silbernen hand spiele und einmal auf frostwolf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (24. Oktober 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Inkontinenz ist das fehlen der Fähigkeit, seinen Urinfluss zu kontrollieren. Kann es sein das du inkompetenz meinst?


Wikiedia


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. Oktober 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Inkontinenz ist das fehlen der Fähigkeit, seinen Urinfluss zu kontrollieren. Kann es sein das du inkompetenz meinst?
> 
> 
> Wikiedia



Rofl wie geil :>


----------



## Trekkie (24. Oktober 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Inkontinenz ist das fehlen der Fähigkeit, seinen Urinfluss zu kontrollieren. Kann es sein das du inkompetenz meinst?
> 
> 
> Wikiedia




Jetzt hasste ihn hart gebasht, ich glaube er weint  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trekkie (24. Oktober 2008)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Rofl wie geil :>



LOL ! BladeDragonGX hat ROFL gesagt !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (24. Oktober 2008)

Trekkie schrieb:


> Jetzt hasste ihn hart gebasht, ich glaube er weint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber das ist wirklich so hab ja auch den Beweislink^^


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (24. Oktober 2008)

und noch ein paar:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (24. Oktober 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Inkontinenz ist das fehlen der Fähigkeit, seinen Urinfluss zu kontrollieren. Kann es sein das du inkompetenz meinst?
> 
> 
> Wikiedia



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inkontinenz

Inkontinenz hat nix mit Harninkontinenz zu tun... Genauso wenig ein Pfeil und Bogen mit dem Regenbogen zu tun hat. so long...


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (24. Oktober 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Aber das ist wirklich so hab ja auch den Beweislink^^



Du liegst falsch, auch wenn du dich noch 3x wiederholst und andere mit Capslock im Anschlag ROFL! oder sonst was schreiben...


----------



## Trekkie (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. Oktober 2008)

Trekkie schrieb:


> LOL ! BladeDragonGX hat ROFL gesagt !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Mimimi? 

Nein LoL Schau ma LOL^^


----------



## Lisutari (24. Oktober 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Du liegst falsch,


Ich liege höchstens zu 50% Falsch^^

Und inkontinenz, was wohl immer heißt das man etwas nicht bei sich halten kann, hat  sehr wohl was mit Harninkontinenz zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rantja (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (24. Oktober 2008)

siehe signatur, für die 6 k poster könnt ihr euch den titel geben  ultra imba 11elf 1337 forengott oder so xD...


----------



## Trekkie (24. Oktober 2008)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Mimimi?
> 
> Nein LoL Schau ma LOL^^



-> Lol er hat rofl gesagt.
-> rofl er hat lol gesagt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mimimimi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (24. Oktober 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich liege höchstens zu 50% Falsch^^



Oha, Aussagen auf ihren Wahrheitsgehalt in % angeben. Ich glaub demnach sehen sich auch so viele Politiker im Recht ^^


----------



## neo1986 (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GZ gute idee


----------



## neo1986 (24. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> siehe signatur, für die 6 k poster könnt ihr euch den titel geben  ultra imba 11elf 1337 forengott oder so xD...


Geschafft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler



Also sinnlose 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





deine signatur is damit gemeind


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. Oktober 2008)

Trekkie schrieb:


> -> Lol er hat rofl gesagt.
> -> rofl er hat lol gesagt.
> 
> 
> ...


<-----Siehe Mein Titel!!!


----------



## Trekkie (24. Oktober 2008)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> <-----Siehe Mein Titel!!!



-> Anstrebender B1ubb Nachfolger <-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gut so, wo wir gerade von B1ubb reden, wo ist der überhaupt ? 
Kam schon seit knapp 4 Seiten kein Kommentar mehr von Ihm.

Evtl. ist sein Internet aus ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Welch herrlicher Gedanke!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub der spielt gerade dieses spiel......... World or Warcraft.


----------



## Trekkie (24. Oktober 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ich glaub der spielt gerade dieses spiel......... World or Warcraft.



Mag sein. Jedoch ist B1ubb so multitasking fähig, dass er selbst während eines Raids oder Arena Kampfes auf den Desktop switscht um in den Foren Unheil zu verbreiten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Methr (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serran (24. Oktober 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das Archievment hätte ich abgeschlossen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (24. Oktober 2008)

Trekkie schrieb:


> Mag sein. Jedoch ist B1ubb so multitasking fähig, dass er selbst während eines Raids oder Arena Kampfes auf den Desktop switscht um in den Foren Unheil zu verbreiten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Er is der Buffed poltergeist.


----------



## Megamage (24. Oktober 2008)

Nagostyrian schrieb:


> Ist doch kein Problem, es ist ja nich gesagt, das man die Ini clearen soll
> Also alles bis auf Boss clearen und dann am nächsten Tag durchgehen^^
> 
> 
> ...




Danke für den Titel...ich bin so ein "Suchti"...


----------



## Twista (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (24. Oktober 2008)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Findets eig. keiner mysteriös, dass Melih (der mit der manga-porno signatur) gleichzeitig Hentaifanatiker ist und *Kinder*psychologe?


hentai ist pornografie,schoju-ai(schreibt man das so?) ist lesbenromanzen.
nicht das mich soetwas interssiert,aber es hat eine daseinsberechtigung und nicht mit pornographischen anemies zu verwechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


minosha schrieb:


> Nochmal meine. Etwas überarbeitet
> beides geschafft xDD
> 
> 
> ...


das selbe mit shatrathportalen...3 kreise bis ich nach sw komme




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Payper (24. Oktober 2008)

Krueger75 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Hey Hey

Ich komm aus Witten >o<


----------



## noobhammer (24. Oktober 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> und noch ein paar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




omg du leidest..was hat 5x doppelte monatsgebühr zu überweisen mit Q-menagemant zu tun...(ich hab diesen beruf studiert...bin Q-techniker....)..also hör auf solche sinnlosen sachen zu sagen oder zu posten!!!


----------



## Melih (24. Oktober 2008)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Findets eig. keiner mysteriös, dass Melih (der mit der manga-porno signatur) gleichzeitig Hentaifanatiker ist und *Kinder*psychologe?



Hentaifanatiker?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich sag nur

Zweit account von mir (Korika) und schau auf seine signatur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (24. Oktober 2008)

Krueger75 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da ich aus witten komme und ich regelmäßig switch gucke mach ich mir da jetzt mal nichts draus^^


----------



## Krayzie88 (24. Oktober 2008)

Drumdrum schrieb:


> ihr könnt aufhören er hat gewonnen^^ warheitsgehalt und witzig besser gehts net --> 5 sterne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




du bist der affenkönig und hast kein plan


----------



## Rastas (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siliuss (24. Oktober 2008)

^^ mir felt nich immer etwas ein aber das

http://worldofwarcraft.mmocluster.com/img_...9bde123e11a.jpg


----------



## Sjul (24. Oktober 2008)

lol das mit der Galileo Mystery ist am geilsten^^ selten so gelacht xD


----------



## Siliuss (24. Oktober 2008)

Das ist doch mal was orginelles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://worldofwarcraft.mmocluster.com/img_...97014e128b1.jpg


----------



## Siliuss (24. Oktober 2008)

das ist doch mal was orginelles




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einfach (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tut mir leid wenn es schon sowas gibt

MFG


----------



## Racios (24. Oktober 2008)

Siliuss schrieb:


> das ist doch mal was orginelles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt müsste man nur noch wissen, wie man "hacken" schreibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu noch mein Achievement 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (24. Oktober 2008)

Siliuss schrieb:


> ^^ mir felt nich immer etwas ein aber das








Siliuss schrieb:


> das ist doch mal was orginelles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dazu sag ich nur:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lightsaver (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## uragano (24. Oktober 2008)

So mein Senf dazu xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@TE danke für den Link, find ich geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexorio (24. Oktober 2008)

mir ist nicht eingefallen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deepender (24. Oktober 2008)

Lightsaver schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




biste schonmal lebendig gestorben?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. Oktober 2008)

Deepender schrieb:


> biste schonmal lebendig gestorben?



Sama Merkste watt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Dat Jeht nich so Richtig wa


----------



## Deepender (24. Oktober 2008)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Sama Merkste watt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nääää irgendwie ja nich wa? höchstens : /wirken Totstellen (Rang 2 Rl)


----------



## Onyxien (24. Oktober 2008)

BasiGorgo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


2,5 Promille wars zwar nicht, aber nah dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry an meine Kollegen, die mit mir in SSC waren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (24. Oktober 2008)

Hexorio schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


DEN hab ich schon oft geschafft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

------------------------------------------------------------------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkSaph (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (24. Oktober 2008)

noobhammer schrieb:


> omg du leidest..was hat 5x doppelte monatsgebühr zu überweisen mit Q-menagemant zu tun...(ich hab diesen beruf studiert...bin Q-techniker....)..also hör auf solche sinnlosen sachen zu sagen oder zu posten!!!



Da versteht einer mal wieder den Witz nicht dahinter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (24. Oktober 2008)

Verstaerker sind shamys,palas sind vergelter


----------



## Aeonflu-X (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bewerten pls =D


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (24. Oktober 2008)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Bewerten pls =D



Titel is unpassend :/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. Oktober 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Titel is unpassend :/



Und Passt Nicht Ganz Rein^^


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So mir sind auch mal wieder 2 eingefallen gg


----------



## Kaffke (24. Oktober 2008)

Hab noch welche




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Newplayerbrows08 (24. Oktober 2008)

Dann setz ich auch mal meinem müll dazu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (24. Oktober 2008)

Von meinem Freund, aber der hat keinen Buffedaccount:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (24. Oktober 2008)

Da das hier der passenste Thread ist schreib ich es mal hier rein: Ihr dürft euch gerne Achievements basteln und sie in die Signatur stellen, achtet aber bitte darauf, dass die den Forenregeln entsprechen. Sie sollten insgesamt nicht höher als 200 und breiter als 800 Pixel sein und niemanden beleidigen oder anders gegen die Netiquette verstoßen.

Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit :>


----------



## Senseless6666 (24. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Da das hier der passenste Thread ist schreib ich es mal hier rein: Ihr dürft euch gerne Achievements basteln und sie in die Signatur stellen, achtet aber bitte darauf, dass die den Forenregeln entsprechen. Sie sollten insgesamt nicht höher als 200 und breiter als 800 Pixel sein und niemanden beleidigen oder anders gegen die Netiquette verstoßen.
> 
> Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit :>



Aba gerne doch :O


----------



## Lisutari (24. Oktober 2008)

Bin sowieso gegen Bilder in Signaturen^^


----------



## Lenco (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab mir mal eins ausgedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arcanem (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab mich nur dran erinnert, wie mies wir vor kurzem als ddler waren, ich zumindest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hivez (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dokagero (24. Oktober 2008)

Nicht originelles, aber hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde die Punkteanzahl geil^^


----------



## Genderwood (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hivez (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hadec (24. Oktober 2008)

______Eintrag Fehlgeschlagen_______


----------



## Hadec (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elito (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mein beitrag zur World of Pwncraft^^


----------



## Hivez (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hadec (24. Oktober 2008)

Hivez schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lol^^


----------



## Forderz (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dieses Achivement ist unlösbar!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomtek (24. Oktober 2008)

The schrieb:


> Siehe auch meine Signatur
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lebst woll noch in den pre patch 3.0.2 zeiten wa ;p?


----------



## Hadec (24. Oktober 2008)

Forderz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wer weiss?^^


----------



## Hivez (24. Oktober 2008)

fällt keinem mehr was ein? is ja schade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hivez (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mosby (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



voll banane^^


----------



## Forderz (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Racios (24. Oktober 2008)

Ist der Thread schon /sticky? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenfluch (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mosby (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



is auch irwie geil xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## superdruide (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## superdruide (24. Oktober 2008)

Sry. Hab nicht gesehen,dass es das Achievement schon gibt.


----------



## Randy Orton (24. Oktober 2008)

so das is ma meins*auf das achievement in der signatur zeig*


----------



## XerXisB (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




is leider wirklichkeit bei mir xD ...


----------



## Pfropfen (24. Oktober 2008)

Vanier schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha der ist gut und ich habs auch fast mal mit meinem Alteractal-thread geschafft (hab zwar nicht gezählt aber....)


----------



## Tristam (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pfropfen (24. Oktober 2008)

Tristam schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ebenfalls GENIAL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Hier eins von mir



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und JA das habe ich wirklich schon geschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith sagt: Erfolgspunkte vergessen...


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2008)

Tristam schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das find ich gut^^



Pfropfen schrieb:


> Hier eins von mir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10 ma ? o_O


----------



## Tristam (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulsdeath (24. Oktober 2008)

So auch noch einen von mir und ich betone das ist mir wirklcih einmal schon paziert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


^^


----------



## Pfropfen (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (24. Oktober 2008)

Helmie schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROFL!!! xD^^


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist genau MIR und genau SO passiert -.-








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frag mich ned ob das nu schwer oder leicht is... sicherlich ned von heut auf morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ehm... Duel verliern und goooo what? xD


----------



## kingkryzon (24. Oktober 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> nunja, ich flame nicht.
> Ich schreibe konstruktive Kritik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


destruktiver als deine kritik kann nichts sein ....konstruktiv is pinguino oder ohrensammler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fearforfun (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## legilas (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fearforfun (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leschko (24. Oktober 2008)

opfergnom ist gut!

schaut in meine signatur...


----------



## Zachariaz (24. Oktober 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> nunja, ich flame nicht.
> Ich schreibe konstruktive Kritik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ouh..das macht tatsächlich Spass! Hätte ich nicht gedacht...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (24. Oktober 2008)

tja ma was zu pvp 

URL=http://worldofwarcraft.mmocluster.com/index.php?mod=wowachievement]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL]


----------



## Nimophelio (24. Oktober 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Wetten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wetten!
Das schaff ich auch.

P.S.er Aggro Gnom ist ein Magier...


----------



## Ren3gaid (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Pointzahl^^

der is nicht gerade der Burner... >.<

und naja guckt genau auf das bild neben dem text^^


das is ne Tastatut da wo steht:

Rofl noob HaXor usw...^^


----------



## Sascha_BO (24. Oktober 2008)

Hier ein paar nette Anregungen für jedes Hochzeits-Event   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (24. Oktober 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Hier ein paar nette Anregungen für jedes Hochzeits-Event
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es is aber unter der Gürtellinie. -.-


----------



## Zagorka (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (24. Oktober 2008)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Es is aber unter der Gürtellinie. -.-


bringt aber sicher Schwung in jede RP-Hochzeit   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Oktober 2008)

tja das is für euch besserwisser ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raminator (25. Oktober 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PWNED


----------



## Verdamnislord (25. Oktober 2008)

Habe leider nicht hingekriegt, das mein Archivent hier rein kommt. =( 
   ..... Wer schon immer mal paar Chinafarmer töten/ärgern wollte und die in der eigenden Hauptstadt sind, sollte die als Guhl töten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Das geht sehr gut und ist recht amüsant. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oolie (25. Oktober 2008)

siehe Sig. 

Was besseres fällt mir jetzt nicht ein, wohl schon zu lange wach^^ Mal schauen was morgen aus den Windungen zwischen meine Ohren rauskriecht (NEIN, keine Luft oder n Vakuum^^).

lg, Oolie


----------



## Error2000 (25. Oktober 2008)

Raminator schrieb:


> PWNED



In wie fern?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. Oktober 2008)

Error2000 schrieb:


> In wie fern?



das weiß leider keiner so genau


----------



## EvilDivel (25. Oktober 2008)

Aus aktuellem Anlass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ForTehWin (25. Oktober 2008)

*EDIT*


----------



## Falloutboy (25. Oktober 2008)

See signature


----------



## WingsofAngel (25. Oktober 2008)

Das ma en netter Thread^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Finsterniss (25. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraxxus/Terroda (25. Oktober 2008)

Siehe Sign...


----------



## Rocket3000 (25. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hatte langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mosby (25. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MUHa xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronsforder (25. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe ich mit ma ausgedacht für alle die sich das leid antuen und mit random gruppen inis besuchen


----------



## Georan (25. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CommanderCman (26. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer den letzten Teil nicht lesen kann: Der Erfolg gilt nut wen du nach 15 Minuten gebannt worden bist.

IOst doch mal geil^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CommanderCman (26. Oktober 2008)

wie ich diese Laggs Hasse!

Sry für Doppelpost


----------



## Waynieac (26. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pls Feedback 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lexaone (26. Oktober 2008)

siehe Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. Oktober 2008)

CommanderCman schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/ironie on
OMFG MODS DA SIND NIPPEL IN DEM BILD DES ARCHIEVMENTS!
/ironie off


----------



## Jack Sparrow (26. Oktober 2008)

Jokaaa Kostüm :>


----------



## Kronas (26. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foom (26. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaexxDesign (26. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solvâr (26. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LegendaryDood (27. Oktober 2008)

Siehe Siggi


----------



## Farrwe (28. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheRealOne (28. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Brrrum!


----------



## Jar3th (29. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NightCreat (29. Oktober 2008)

wollt auch mal was machen und das kam dabei heraus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nichts besonderes^^


----------



## Kheltaras (29. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MyMimimi (29. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kheltaras (29. Oktober 2008)

@ MyMimimi... 1. es fehlt das legendaere eichhoernchen und 2. ... ist das fuer nen standartpala ber schon ne sehr grosse herausforderung ich meine ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die so mutig sind... :O


----------



## MyMimimi (29. Oktober 2008)

Eichhörnchen wollt ich ihnen nun wirklich net zumuten,das wär ja schon fies.


----------



## Epixor (30. Oktober 2008)

Siehe Signatur =)


----------



## MyMimimi (30. Oktober 2008)

Versteh ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m@r1@n (30. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mal wieder was neues...mal sehen obs noch in meine sig passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


juhu musste zwar was weichen aber es geht x)


----------



## traxlerboy (30. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<a href="http://worldofwarcraft.mmocluster.com/index.php?mod=wowachievement"><img src="http://worldofwarcraft.mmocluster.com/img_achievements/937a76ecb3ba9d95f6a88ceacb44c988.jpg" border=0></a>


----------



## traxlerboy (30. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Björn93 (30. Oktober 2008)

Und noch eins 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (30. Oktober 2008)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Guten Abend buffies.
> 
> In diesen Thread könnt ihr eure selbstgemachten "Achievements" (Erfolge) posten bzw. die der anderen kommentieren oder bewerten.
> Eure Achievements sollten in irgendeiner Form lustig oder unterhaltsam sein.
> ...





in dem zweiten sin iwelche komischn fehler drin das macht das lesn schwierig schreib noma neu aba lustig^^


----------



## Björn93 (30. Oktober 2008)

so ich habs raus jetzt kommen erst mal ein paar^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tennissen (30. Oktober 2008)

...so... ich auch mal...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Björn93 (30. Oktober 2008)

Und einmal zum Thema Cardman^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (30. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (30. Oktober 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> nunja, ich flame nicht.
> Ich schreibe konstruktive Kritik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Konstruktive Kritik wird in der WoW, bzw. Buffed-Comunity meistens als ,,mimimi" oder eben ..Flame" angesehen. ;-)


----------



## Dubstep (30. Oktober 2008)

Methr schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gilt das auch für Prots? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin grad am Pala rerollen, aber eben Prot!

lg Alex


----------



## Juudra (30. Oktober 2008)

Hmm hab mir auch mal ein Provisorisches gebastelt ^^

siehe signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit zu blöd Schreibfehler eingeschlichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... ich korrigier es später ^^


----------



## Flanko (30. Oktober 2008)

Das beste 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (30. Oktober 2008)

Anduris schrieb:


> Konstruktive Kritik wird in der WoW, bzw. Buffed-Comunity meistens als ,,mimimi" oder eben ..Flame" angesehen. ;-)



Soso.

C'est la tone qui fait la musique, mon petit, n'est pas?


----------



## Isilrond (30. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Björn93 (30. Oktober 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Soso.
> 
> C'est la tone qui fait la musique, mon petit, n'est pas?



achso mit französisch punkten oder verwirren sollen?? ist nur komisch das dein satz : "Es ist der Ton macht Musik mein Kleiner, nicht ?" heißt......


----------



## Björn93 (30. Oktober 2008)

C'est le bruit du fait de la musique ou mon petit? 
hört dich deutlich besser an und hat auch keine fehler^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Oktober 2008)

Björn93 schrieb:


> C'est le bruit du fait de la musique ou mon petit?
> hört dich deutlich besser an und hat auch keine fehler^^



Man habt Ihr Langeweile ^^


----------



## Björn93 (30. Oktober 2008)

Also ich schon xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Oktober 2008)

Björn93 schrieb:


> Also ich schon xD



Merkt man Aber kein bissen^^


----------



## Björn93 (30. Oktober 2008)

aber so ist der Satzbau richtig^^
sag einfach wenn dus nicht verstehst^^


----------



## XBiggX (30. Oktober 2008)

Meine stehen schon in meiner Sig


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Oktober 2008)

Björn93 schrieb:


> aber so ist der Satzbau richtig^^
> sag einfach wenn dus nicht verstehst^^



Bien, mais la morsure est Francais, je peux aussi ^ ^


----------



## Björn93 (30. Oktober 2008)

na ok gut das du´s verstehst^^ =) ich Entschuldige mich für die Frage^^


----------



## Björn93 (30. Oktober 2008)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Bien, mais la morsure est Francais, je peux aussi ^ ^



obwohl sich das komisch anhöhrt: Übersetzt:
Gut, aber der Biss ist Deutsch, kann ich auch aber egal deutsch ist viel besser als blödes Französisch^^


----------



## pandur0815 (30. Oktober 2008)

Siehe Sig ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Oktober 2008)

Björn93 schrieb:


> na ok gut das du´s verstehst^^ =) ich Entschuldige mich für die Frage^^



Nicht sehr Viel et Pas de probleme!


----------



## Björn93 (30. Oktober 2008)

gut dann lass uns mal wieder Archivment erstellen^^


----------



## Schnüffelstück (30. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG :-)


----------



## Sankero (30. Oktober 2008)

Is mir beim Frühstücksknoppers eingefallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Björn93 (30. Oktober 2008)

Bitte schön^^ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Björn93 (30. Oktober 2008)

Langeweile!!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (30. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mavet (30. Oktober 2008)

ich arbeite drann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flooza (30. Oktober 2008)

Mavet schrieb:


> ich arbeite drann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




lol genial, aber leider alles in einem Menschenleben zu schaffen unmöglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (30. Oktober 2008)

Flooza schrieb:


> lol genial, aber leider alles in einem Menschenleben zu schaffen unmöglich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und dabei hat er noch den Großteil weggelassen, wie "werde #1 in der Arena", "sammele alle Epics im Spiel" oder "betreibe Bergbau an jeder Fundstelle mindestens einmal"...


----------



## Björn93 (30. Oktober 2008)

stimmt aber ist glaube ich nicht schaffbar weil immer neue teile dazu kommen^^ aber nich schelcht die idee^^ und sicher wird man dann nach guild wars transverriert^^ xD


----------



## TheOlimar (30. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (30. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalle1978 (30. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwarze-Flamme (30. Oktober 2008)

signatur^^


----------



## Darkshineng (30. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mal schaun obs klappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lakron (30. Oktober 2008)

siehe meine signi ^^


----------



## Darkshineng (30. Oktober 2008)

@ lakron du hast den bubble-heartstone makro vergessen falls es brenzlig wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lakron (30. Oktober 2008)

Darkshineng schrieb:


> @ lakron du hast den bubble-heartstone makro vergessen falls es brenzlig wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja also eine kleine Herausforderung muss schon bleiben.. es geht immer hin um 1nen punkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varnamys (30. Oktober 2008)

Aus wiederholt aktuellem Anlass:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (2. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pickpocket (5. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


^^


----------



## bk1986 (19. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teh / Kojin (19. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bexor (19. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dopeilli (19. November 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Es wird nur keinen geben, der dies schafft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Doch, ich weiß wer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (19. November 2008)

hab auch mal was gemacht... bezieht sich aber au WoW




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lassart (19. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skullzigg (19. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

